# د.محمد باشراحيل بالمستشفى لإجراء عملية جراحية



## ahmedzhelmy (3 يونيو 2010)

*إلى أخونا الغالي* *الدكتور محمد باشراحيل*​ *أخونا وصديقنا* *

**الدكتور / محمد باشراحيل**

** انتقل إلى المستشفي لإجراء عملية جراحية وهو بحاجة إلى دعائكم **

**أرجو الدعاء له بالشفاء العاجل*​ *
**أخي الدكتور / محمد باشراحيل**

**لقد غبت عنا وازداد شوقنا وحبنا لك** 

**لقد غبت عنا وغاب فرحنا** 
**

**أخي**

**أسأل الله العلي القدير أن يرجعك لنا *​ *سالم شافي من كل مرض وسوء**
**


**أخواني وأبنائي أعضاء منتدى المهندسين العرب** 

**أخونا**

**الدكتور / محمد باشراحيل**

** انتقل إلى المستشفي لإجراء عملية جراحية وهو بحاجة إلى دعائكم **

**أرجو الدعاء له بالشفاء العاجل*​ ​ *اللهم اشفه بشفائك*​ ​ *وداوه بدوائك*​ ​ *وعافه من بلائك*​ ​ *اللهم مُنّ عليه* *وعلى مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات*​ ​ *بالشفاء والصحة وطول العمر*​ ​ *آمين يا رب العرش العظيم**

**
**نسأل الله العظيم* *
**رب العرش العظيم* *
**أن يمن علية بالشفاء**

**اللهم اشفيه أنت الشافي .. لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك**
**اللهم اشفيه أنت الشافي .. لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك**
**اللهم اشفيه أنت الشافي .. لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك**
**اللهم اشفيه أنت الشافي .. لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك**
**اللهم اشفيه أنت الشافي .. لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك**
**
**أسأل الله العلى القدير أن يعافيكم جميعاً من كل مرض وكل سوء**
**
** * * * * * * * * * * * * * *​ *مع تحيات*​ *د.أحمد زكي حلمي*​ 

​ ​


----------



## zaid_96 (5 يونيو 2010)

أسأل الله العلى القدير أن يعافيكم جميعاً الدكتور محمد


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (6 يونيو 2010)

نحمد الله علي عنايته للدكتور محمد وبارك الله فيك د احمد


----------



## kita (6 يونيو 2010)

انشاء الله طهور و ادعو الله العلي القدير ان تعود لنا سلاما معافا


----------



## Yaser Alewe (7 يونيو 2010)

ندعو لك بالشفاء و العافية يا دكتور محمد


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (7 يونيو 2010)

بعد اذن د احمد زكي اغير اسم الموضوع حيث ان د محمد قد عافاه الله وشفاه ونجحت عمليته


----------



## م. شريف صلاح (7 يونيو 2010)

نسأل الله الشفاء السريع والعودة الحميدة لزمىئك واصدقائك.


----------



## سمير شربك (8 يونيو 2010)

كلك شباب وصحة وعزم وتصميم انشاء الله دكتورنا الغالي


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (8 يونيو 2010)

الإبنة المهندسة / عبير عبد الرحمن
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
أشكرك على تعليقك على موضوعي وإبلاغي بإن الأخ الدكتور محمد بشراحيل قد أجريت له العمليه ، وقد شفاه الله وعفاه.
تمنياتي أن يعود لنا الدكتور محمد ويسعدنا بموضوعاته الشيقة المتميزة.
أكرر شكري وتحياتي لك.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 يونيو 2010)

شكر وتقدير لكافة الأحبة أعضاء ومشرفي ملتقانا .. ملتقى المهندسين العرب .!! 

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

الحمد لله على نعمه الجسيمة وألآئه الجزيلة ..حمدا يوافي نعمه ويكافئ مزيده ..
لك الحمد ربي حمدا كثيرا طيبا.. مباركا فيه .. ملئ السموات والأرض وملئ ما شئت من شئ بعد ..
أهل الثناء والمجد .. أحق ما قال العبد .. وكلنا لك عبد ..
لا مانع لما أعطيت ولا معطي لما منعت .. ولا ينفع ذا الجـَد منك الجـَد .

والصلاة والسلام على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين بشيرا ونذير .

أتقدم بالشكرللأخ الفاضل د.أحمد زكي حلمي .. 
على مشاعره ودعواته .. جعلها الله في موازين عمله.

والشكر والتقدير .. لملتقى المهندسين العرب إشرافا وأعضاء على الإهتمام والمشاركات الوجدانية
التي عبقت بروح المحبة والأخوة ..

والحمد والمنة لله والفضل له في نجاح العملية
لقد كان لهذه الدعوات الخالصة ..الإستجابة والقبول من الله سبحانه وتعالى ..
{وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُواْ لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُواْ بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ }البقرة186

فجزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم وأجزل لكم المثوبة.

أشكر كافة أعضاء الملتقى الأفاضل والأعزاء والأحباء على قلبي إخوة وأخواتا
الذين توجهوا للبارئ الشافي المعافي بالدعاء
واسأله سبحانه ان يديم عليهم ثوب الصحة والعافية ويمن عليهم بالمعافاة
ويحفظهم من كل سوء ومكروه ولا يريهم ما يسوءهم .

​


----------

